

Ask HN: Free sentiment analysis API? - instakill

Anyone know of any? I have so far only found Skyttle but it has absolutely no documentation. Viralheat has given 5000 connections for free but that's way too few.
======
processing
alchemyapi? "approved non-commercial users may receive up to 30,000 API calls
a day"

<http://www.alchemyapi.com/>

~~~
instakill
Thanks. Taking a look.

